

US courts trash a decade’s worth of online documents, shrug it off - magicalist
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/08/us-courts-trash-a-decades-worth-of-documents-shrug-it-off/

======
magicalist
This seems maybe the most egregious part:

 _The most heavily affected court will be the US Court of Appeals for the
Federal Circuit, which handles all patent appeals as well as certain other
types of cases, like veterans ' claims. The Federal Circuit has lost all cases
filed prior to March 1, 2012. The 2nd Circuit and 11th Circuit will stop
providing access to cases filed before 2010._

Finding former rulings was already hard enough, but you at least had something
to fall back to. Now if someone hasn't already downloaded it, someone will
have to physically go to the courthouse and retrieve it.

Everything described in this article is just ludicrous.

